
Found: a 90s chatroom for horses on a bunch of old floppy disks - ChrisArchitect
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/265340/horsechat-horsechat-horsechat-horsechat/
======
m1k3r420
Great bit of history, now providing a valuable service for all the Internet
dwelling horses

